# Sleeping too much?



## MudPie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello! So I have recently brought my first hedgie home and she is doing what I think is alright? I just have a few concerns that I thought I should ask you all about.
The first is that I haven't seen or heard her eat or drink any thing, she has been home for about three days now and I haven't noticed any of her food missing out of the bowl. she did knock over her water dish though!
My second concern is that she does sleep during the day but she is also sleeping during most of the night, I take her out regularly every evening to play and such (which she usually just tries to find a place to hide and go back to sleep there) and when I put her back in her cage I hear her rummage around for about five minuets and then she just goes back to sleep. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

1) What temperature is your cage at? It's sounds like it could be the start of a possible hibernation attempt because she's not eating and sleeping a lot. The cage should be between 23-25 degrees Celsius. Hedgehogs (especially baby hedgehogs) sleep a lot though. Babies can sleep up to 23 hours a day.

2) If she hasn't eaten anything for 3 days, you need to start syringe-feeding her. The problem with hedgehogs is that if they don't eat for a few nights, they stop altogether. They won't start again on their own, you need to help by syringing. This stickie should help you.

3) Have you been weighing her food each night or counting the pieces of kibble? Judging how much she ate by looking at it is no good. You should weigh or count to know exactly how much they're eating. It's a good idea to record the amount as well. If they begin to eat less you should be able to catch it early

4) Have you been giving fresh food every day? It's very important.

5) What are you feeding her? Hopefully it's not 'hedgehog food' as it's no good for them


----------



## MudPie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you for the help!
1) I do fear that her cage temperature was to low, I have just moved her to a warmer room so I will she how she does in there.
2)If I need to Syringe feed her, what should I be feeding her?
3)I will definitely start weighing her food, thank you!
4)I have been changing her food every day
5)I have been feeding her Royal Canine kitten food, which is what she grew up eating as the pet store owner gave to me


----------



## SunCoastHedgehogs (Feb 18, 2015)

MudPie said:


> Thank you for the help!
> 1) I do fear that her cage temperature was to low, I have just moved her to a warmer room so I will she how she does in there.
> 2)If I need to Syringe feed her, what should I be feeding her?
> 3)I will definitely start weighing her food, thank you!
> ...


You should get a digital thermometer to keep near the cage. Something like this one that records historical data:






That way you know for sure if the temperature in the room is warm enough. I also recommend a space heater with temperature settings. The modern ones have shut-offs that make them much safer. My hedgie room has a constantly running space heater so I know the room is warm enough. I have this one and love it: Amazon.com - Lasko 751320 Ceramic Tower Heater with Remote Control - Space Heaters

You can water down some wet cat food to syringe feed.

Does your hedgehog's belly feel cold?


----------



## MudPie (Feb 12, 2015)

I will definately do that thank you.
Usually when I feel her belly (if she gives me a chance) it isn't cold, it is warm.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes definitely get a thermometer. Also remember that if the room is at say, 21C, the cage may not be. You need to know the temperature.

You could get a space heater or you could get a CHE. This stickie explains how to heat your cage.

If you need to syringe (which you do) crush up some of the food you are already feeding her and add water to soften it. 'If you're syringe-feeding a sick hedgie or one that's on food strike, aim to get around 24 mL of food into them each day, or as close to that as you can. The general rule of thumb is 1 mL/hour - so if you get 4 mL into them in a feeding, you can wait 4 hours to try again. This can be worked with around work/school schedules as well.' But like you said, your hedgie hasn't eaten anything (that you know of) for 3 days so you really need to start doing this right away.

Another thing I forgot to mention is that you should weigh your hedgehog often as well, to see whether they are losing weight or not.

Have you taken her to the vet at all since you got her?


----------



## MudPie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you so much I will defiantly be right on that. Thank you for letting me know.
No I have not taken her to the vet, over only has her since Sunday, I will see if I can get her in.


----------



## MudPie (Feb 12, 2015)

so I began her syringe feeding today and it went much better than expected. She took her full 25mL throughout the day. I also have given her a heat lamp which she sleeps under during the day and I will be getting a space heater soon


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

That's great news! Keep up the syringe feeding, but if you leave food in her cage as well then she may decide to start on her own again. Perhaps if you wet it down too so it's the same as what you give her through the syringe she will be more tempted. Sometimes the kibble is too big for their mouths or too hard to crunch and they get tired. Have you got a thermometer yet so you know what temp her cage is?


----------



## MudPie (Feb 12, 2015)

CashmereSkeleton said:


> That's great news! Keep up the syringe feeding, but if you leave food in her cage as well then she may decide to start on her own again. Perhaps if you wet it down too so it's the same as what you give her through the syringe she will be more tempted. Sometimes the kibble is too big for their mouths or too hard to crunch and they get tired. Have you got a thermometer yet so you know what temp her cage is?


I haven't gotten a thermometer yet but I will be getting one soon as well as a space heater. Last night she wasn't really in the mood to play and just kept on hiding and going back to sleep :\ but I'm fairly glad to see her eating! 
Thank you so much for this help!


----------



## MudPie (Feb 12, 2015)

just going to bump this up as I am still slightly concerned.
My hedgie still will not eat on her own and tries her best to avoid the syringe feeding. She finally started running on her wheel regularly but she still doesn't eat or drink on her own unless I syringe feed her.
Should I bring her into a vet?


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes definately go to the vet.

Other things worth trying is feeding live insects as these are a lot more exciting and tasty, so may stimulate the food desire. Also raw, mince, steak, cooked chicken are worth a try. 

Also I found with mine, despite the cage temperature reading 77, the floor was very cold. He was sleeping too much and very sluggish. Moving him on to a table sorted it. 
A warm belly doesn't necessarily mean warm enough.


----------



## Pineapple Tart (Feb 24, 2015)

How about some live mealworms ? Maybe she loves the wild side more


----------



## MudPie (Feb 12, 2015)

she started eating on her own!!! In the past two or three days she suddenly started eating!! I'm sooo glad! thank you all for your help! 
I am still going to be keeping her under a watchful eye and continuing all of the advice you have given me. Thank you all so much!


----------

